# Carbon One's or ACC's



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For indoor? Outdoor?

You will get acc's tune better but carbon 1's may last longer


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

both, I have to shoot FITA, 3d, and field, as well as indoor all with the same arrows.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Carbon One's are great for recurve. Extremely durable, and they shoot great.

I had a chance to judge a Star FITA tournament where a ParaOlympic shooter got a national record on a 2x70m using Carbon Ones. I was proud to sign off on that scorecard.

-Steve


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

ACC they have set a lot of field records.


----------

